# so annoyed



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

My puppy doesn't alway come when I call him. He has selective hearing which I am trying to work on.

My brother who rarely plays with him and isn't even particularly nice to Eddie can make him come to him everytime he calls him!

I don't understand he never really gives Eddie attention, he doesn't play with himor hold him and pat him. He does sometimes but not really.

He should be listening to me not him, i'm the one who loves him, feeds him and takes care of him. 

Why does he listen to him more than to me??


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I hate to say it, but it could be your brother's indifference to Eddie that makes Eddie want to please him, therefore behave for him.

It could also be a tone thing, I know when I want my 2 to REALLY listen to me, I lower the tone of my voice (to the point it sometimes hurts! LOL) so that they know I mean business. By that, I try to make my voice sound 'deep' .... like a man's voice if you know what I mean?

When I visit my folks, my 2 pay FAR more attention to my dad than they ever do to me or my mum. I think its because of his deep voice. Also, it could be because he is far less tolerant of their bad behaviour than either me or my mum are .... we're total walk-overs! No matter how much I really want to be the boss, they have my heart







, and they are SO sensitive, it upsets me to growl at them


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the same problem. Benny certainly has selective hearing with me. Even my meanest voice doesnt' faze him. But if my fiance scolds him, calls him, etc Benny will listen. Must be the man voice lol. Emma, on the other hand, will do anything to please me. Let's see how long she'll want to obey Mommy for lol.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been having problems with Gizmo lately and him not responding/listening to my scolding him. On Saturday, he took one of my socks and I asked him to drop it and it KNOWS what that means but he does it on HIS terms and I don't know what to do about it anymore. I've whispered, I've said it normal, I've said it in a stern voice, I've tried not saying anything to him and just placing him in his crate and to be honest, I've yelled my guts out. But no... nothing. He would not drop the sock and when I tried praying his mouth opened because he stuffed the sock completely in his mouth, he BIT me. I gently grabbed him on his beard.... VERY gently just so he doesn't get away and he showed me his teeth!! I WANTED TO CRY!!!!!!!!!!!














I don't know WHY he did this. 

Charlie he listens to me like a good boy. Well, unless you count the times I've scolded him for eating poo and then does it again the next day but that's something else. Gizmo, however, does listen more to my boyfriend. 

I hope you can resolve it.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

LMAO....

I think it is so weird how different all pups are! Mia will do ANYTHING I tell her to, but if my boyfriend tells her no or come she acts like he is invisible!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

when otis was a pup, he used to LOVE LOVE LOVE my sister's bf, who lives with us. I used to be soooooo jealous and upset that he didnt love me as much as my sister's bf. But now that he's older and knows who really takes care of him, feeds him, his loyalty is to me. Now when i get home, he runs and greets me and gets on the couch right next to me and puts his head on my lap to get belly rubs and can care less when my sister's bf comes home. i think its just a phase, your baby will know who his master is and evnetually come around... good luck!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Milly ALWAYS listens to the kids I look after and to guests rather than us. She will also listen to my mum. Me the least, but she knows when I mean it. We also have a a friend with a 16 year old daughter with Down Syndrome, we have looked after her for years, and Milly does absolutely everything she says. Its so weird, but she really behaves for her.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> My puppy doesn't alway come when I call him. He has selective hearing which I am trying to work on.
> 
> My brother who rarely plays with him and isn't even particularly nice to Eddie can make him come to him everytime he calls him!
> 
> ...


 I'm going to say it's probably the same reason I listened more to my dad when I was little than my mom- did your mom ever tell you when you were making her mad, "You better behave or else I'll tell dad!" That alone would make me straighten up. 
I knew my mom was a softy with me and I knew I could get away with more from her- my dad however, was strict and I knew there was no budging him.









Eddie probably has that same idea- he knows who's cuddly to him and that he can get away with more due to that. Human OR animal will take advantage of that- especially when they're little. Dogs feed off your tone and reactions. He probably knows your brother won't be as much a walk over as you (no offense) because he comes off not half as cuddly as you do.

It has nothing to do with who he loves more, he's just taking the advantage on who he knows spoils him and who he knows doesnt. That's how Roxy is with me and Jeremiah. He'll listen to me, but with selective hearing- but he straightens up quick for Jeremiah because he knows he means business! He's never hit him or anything, but his voice is low- so when he's mad- it just gets deeper. haha


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=392874
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. My brother doesn't take any crap from. He always make sure he is behaving. Eddie is a smarty pants, he knows when he's going to get into trouble.


----------

